# Ankona SUV 17 "Light Edition"



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So nothing to brag about just yet ay 

You said 2, what's the other one?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

What's the other skiff? Just curious. You can pm it to me if you prefer. Fuel forward or aft? Simple, I like it.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I like your idea, But i am confused by the cap. Does the cap already include a front casting deck? Does it have a back casting deck?

also do you have to buy the "3' rear molded deck" to get the "Rear under deck locker box"


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Lets just say I'm comparing similar skiffs except that that I could buy 4 SUV 17's rigged this way vs. the ONE. :

The fuel would be under the deck(6 gallon portable)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

> I like your idea, But i am confused by the cap. Does the cap already include a front casting deck? Does it have a back casting deck?
> 
> also do you have to buy the "3' rear molded deck" to get the "Rear under deck locker box"



I'm not going to have a locker or rear deck.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

> > I like your idea, But i am confused by the cap. Does the cap already include a front casting deck? Does it have a back casting deck?
> >
> > also do you have to buy the "3' rear molded deck" to get the "Rear under deck locker box"
> 
> ...



Sorry.. i got confused for a minute there


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

> Lets just say I'm comparing similar skiffs except that that I could buy 4 SUV 17's rigged this way vs. the ONE.  :
> 
> The fuel would be under the deck(6 gallon portable)



If you're considering what I think you're considering, I recommend going with the ONE...just was at their shop the other day, damn those things are nice. Drop by their place in titusville (I'm guessing that's who you are talking about?) and you will be hooked....


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

> > Lets just say I'm comparing similar skiffs except that that I could buy 4 SUV 17's rigged this way vs. the ONE.  :
> >
> > The fuel would be under the deck(6 gallon portable)
> 
> ...



LOL. That "place" is about 20 minutes from me and yes you feel like a kid in a candy store.

At the end of the day even "Fishing Legends" like Flip Pallot are just a regular guy! It's you, me and everyone else who puts products and people on Pedestals.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nothing wrong with Hells Bay


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Sometimes things cost more and it is for a reason.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

exactly! you get what you pay for. good luck whichever way you go.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

To compare a SUV17 to any HB product honestly does a great disservice to both companies. If you look at the core philosophies of each company they are similar but accommodate to two different types of clientele. Each manufactures goal is to build a good product for a price that a certain segment of the population is willing to pay. On one end is the customer whose pocket book is less encumbered by price. On the other end is a customer who’s whose driving motivation is a value proposition. On the outside both companies seam to be performing quite well within their respective markets. Both have garnered a great deal of customer loyalty and respect. 

However to try to do a 1to1 comparison on their respective products is not fair. As many know I have owned an Ankona skiff. As many also know I run a Gordon Waterman 16. Both excel at what they were designed to do. But I would never consider trying to compare the two products to each other.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

You are missing my point. I'm not comparing theses skiffs 1:1.

I have a 2001 HB Waterman which has rolled gunnels and weighs in at only 325lbs. This is one of the skiffs HB built their reputation on. The fit and finish of my Waterman is way less then you're Gordon Waterman. In 2001 you could have bought my Waterman NEW with trailer and Mercury 25hp 2 stroke for around 13K.

Hells Bay, Egret and others are really nothing more then a status symbol much like a Mercedes or a Porsche! Do they perform well? Yes, and the fit and finish is flawless. It still comes down to status at the ramp.




My goal is to have a skiff that performs close to my HB Waterman and a HB Gladeskiff for 1/4 of the price. Make it as light and functional as Mel will allow.

BTW, I also have a Gheenoe LT25 and whatever my choice I will always have a Gheenoe as well.

Darin


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Your post was cryptic. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

> Your post was cryptic. Sorry for the confusion.



No problem. I was just trying to stir some suspense.

The 2nd skiff is not a HB BTW! ;D


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

i agree with imac, two boats for two distinct market segments.  The reason i say go with the HB is because if you feel that you can afford HB quality and you are in their market segment, you owe it to yourself to get that kind of quality.  And although I do believe owning a HB is very much a status symbol, its a symbol which represents a VERY high quality of work.  This is fishing legends endorsements aside.  The HB ownership is EXTREMELY knowledgeable about the production of their skiffs.  The employees are veterans of the boat manufacturing business and the processes and materials used make the boat worth every cent that is charged for it, I DO NOT believe that HB "upcharges" based on the name and reputation of their product.  for example, HB uses phenolic throughout the transom so that they can drill and tap machine screws for the trim tabs and other accessories vs the std glue and screw for most companies (including my boat, not a HB not even in the same segment, ballpark or anything, which despite its issues, i still love).  Its this kind of attention to the very fine details of the construction process that differentiates between HB and other skiffs which target the same market segment.

On a side note, I also very much appreciate ankona skiffs and all that they have to offer. I love that they are taking a classic and bringing it back into the modern purview. I can appreciate the level of quality and fit and finish at a very reasonable price. If I weren't thinking to buy a skiff which I could also hunt ducks from, I probably would have ended up with one instead of my IPB.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm meeting Mel at Round Island on Saturday to test the skiff. Hope that the wind is still blowing! Also will be poling and other tests I need to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

> i agree with imac, two boats for two distinct market segments.  The reason i say go with the HB is because if you feel that you can afford HB quality and you are in their market segment, you owe it to yourself to get that kind of quality.  And although I do believe owning a HB is very much a status symbol, its a symbol which represents a VERY high quality of work.  This is fishing legends endorsements aside.  The HB ownership is EXTREMELY knowledgeable about the production of their skiffs.  The employees are veterans of the boat manufacturing business and the processes and materials used make the boat worth every cent that is charged for it, I DO NOT believe that HB "upcharges" based on the name and reputation of their product.  for example, HB uses phenolic throughout the transom so that they can drill and tap machine screws for the trim tabs and other accessories vs the std glue and screw for most companies (including my boat, not a HB not even in the same segment, ballpark or anything, which despite its issues, i still love).  Its this kind of attention to the very fine details of the construction process that differentiates between HB and other skiffs which target the same market segment.
> 
> On a side note, I also very much appreciate ankona skiffs and all that they have to offer.  I love that they are taking a classic and bringing it back into the modern purview.  I can appreciate the level of quality and fit and finish at a very reasonable price.  If I weren't thinking to buy a skiff which I could also hunt ducks from, I probably would have ended up with one instead of my IPB.



I understand what you are saying, but I drive a lifted Jeep Wrangler kept open. I'm really over sports cars, sport bikes and "pretty skiffs". I'm mainly looking for function.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...Hells Bay, Egret and others are really nothing more then a status symbol much like a Mercedes or a Porsche!


What a silly statement.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

> > ...Hells Bay, Egret and others are really nothing more then a status symbol much like a Mercedes or a Porsche!
> 
> 
> What a silly statement.



Explain


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> > > ...Hells Bay, Egret and others are really *nothing more then* a status symbol much like a Mercedes or a Porsche!
> >
> >
> > What a silly statement.
> ...


Your statement was "nothing more than" silly. You want the definition of "silly"? :-?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

> > > > ...Hells Bay, Egret and others are really *nothing more then* a status symbol much like a Mercedes or a Porsche!
> > >
> > >
> > > What a silly statement.
> ...



What is silly about that statement?


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

i think the direction this discussion is going should be taken to a new thread instead of jacking the man's sweet new ankona thread. congrats on the upcoming new skiff, I'm sure its gonna be sweet.

as for the "pretty skiffs" idea...I wasn't saying that the techniques employed were for aesthetics but in actuality for functionality. I'm like you, I drive a suburban with 230,000 miles on it, its not pretty, but it gets the job done. With HB, some people have a lot more requirements for getting the job done, which HB skiffs offer solutions for these requirements. If I was a guide and my livelihood hinged on my poling efficiency or keeping my clients dry, I would be buying a skiff which met these requirements, not just sometimes, but every time. 

Ankona does something not a lot of other companies can claim to do, they meet a vast majority of requirements of the average, and maybe above average angler, for a near unbeatable cost. Further, they supplement this with the ability for you to customize and hone in the functions that you expect for your given set of requirements and criteria. To me, this is the ideal situation. 

To say that HB is "nothing more than" a status symbol is a gross misstatement. They don't build boats the way that they do so that they can "look pretty".

Again, congrats on the Ankona, you're gonna have a great time with it. I've been reading your posts for a while and clearly this ain't your first rodeo, You're gonna come out with a skiff designed to meet your requirements specifically at a price that leaves you with some cash in the wallet for some extras. Take it from me, watch for rain on the ride home anyone who gets too close to your tail on the drive home, flip em the bird and tell em to lay off.....


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> I'm meeting Mel at Round Island on Saturday to test the skiff. Hope that the wind is still blowing! Also will be poling and other tests I need to do.


 [smiley=haggle.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

I met Mel at a little after 9am. I poled it for just a few minutes(windy) and we ran it out in the channel. The skiff is a very nice size both hull length, width and cockpit.

I have to back to Mel early in the week to work-out some numbers.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Did you see a blue boat in the works in the shop?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

> Did you see a blue boat in the works in the shop?



I didn't go to the shop. You need to chill a little about your skiff being built.  I know you are excited.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Excuse me?  Why do I need to chill about my boat?

Oh never mind "No problem. I was just trying to stir some suspense"


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

> Excuse me?  Why do I need to chill about my boat?
> 
> Oh never mind "No problem. I was just trying to stir some suspense"



Cause you are asking twice a day about your skiff. Mel is at the shop M-F give him a call see see where you are at in the build. I'm not trying to be an ass BTW and if it came off like that I didn't mean to.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

wow we got some tension here...play nice...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL. No tension, just someone who can't wait for Santa!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Hahah...

Ho Ho Ho!!
If only I could find my list that I post everyday!


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I'm a novice to this site, but Charlie B seems to be a novice to intelligence. Arse!!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Brazilnut...you have a HB waterman?
So you gonna keep it?

My guess, you were looking at that Bohemian17 wern't you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

> Brazilnut...you have a HB waterman?
> So you gonna keep it?
> 
> My guess, you were looking at that Bohemian17 wern't you?



I sold the 16' Waterman about 2 months ago. 

I have a very simple "lodge style" Ankona SUV 17 in the mold right now! 

With the huge amount of cash saved I'm looking at a Panga as "the" 2nd skiff! ;D


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

whats an suv with this setup gunan run you?

im intrested in almost the same setup as this.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

How much longer till we get to see some pictures??


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

> How much longer till we get to see some pictures??



I should be getting the skiff the week after next.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

OoOoOoOo it feels like xmas all over again im sure! ;D


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Three pages about a future skiff and no photos. :


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

> Three pages about a future skiff and no photos.   :



Yes! This thread needs to die so I can post pictures, performance numbers and opinions about my new skiff. The skiff will be ready in less then two weeks.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Did you take delivery yet?

Going up there this week hopefully its still there


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Went up to Ankona and saw the shop. Mel has expanded and more simultaneous boat making can be done. Yours was abou to come out of the mold. Good luck with the build


----------

